# HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE



## steeley (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dave .:bladesmith:irate3::beer::hbday:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 16, 2011)

happy bday


----------



## mattrud (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday old friend!


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 16, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## geezr (Aug 16, 2011)

:hbday::hoot::cooking2::notworthy::jumping3::coolsign::knight::happy3::thumbsup::thumbsup2::hbday: FROM ALL OF US!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 16, 2011)

Another year wiser!!


----------



## ecchef (Aug 16, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> Another year wiser!!


 
And Greyer! Oops...doesn't apply here..sorry.:O:angel2:

Happy Birthday! :hoot:


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 16, 2011)

What - again??? Oh well, Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dave!!


----------



## obtuse (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 16, 2011)

Good morning and Happy Birthday! Have a KNIFE DAY!


----------



## toek (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday =)


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday. And just keep in mind that if there aren't any pictures, it didn't happen. Oh wait that's about knives not birthdays...

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Ratton (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Dave,

Hope you have a better one than your saw blades did!!!:tooth:


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 16, 2011)

happy bday boss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....ryan


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lefty (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday! The question remains...which knife do you choose to cut the cake?


----------



## BertMor (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to be the first to wish our resident Forum owner a very Happy Birthday. The package I sent you has RR wrapped up in her "Birthday Suit"< wink!>


----------



## BertMor (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like my other post needs to be moved here! I am always last to the party! Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## tk59 (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday, Dave!


----------



## jm2hill (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dave! Hope its a good one.


----------



## riverie (Aug 16, 2011)

happy b'day Dave !!!! wish you all the best buddy.....


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 16, 2011)

At least you don't have to worry about getting gray headed. Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## aaronsgibson (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## monty (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday, Dave! I am sending you brisket and pork vibes from Iowa. Next time I come to Fleetwood I'll bring the real thing


----------



## mhlee (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Customfan (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy 'B Day Dave!! Congratulations! :happy2:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday!

Make yourself a knife, like Butch!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 16, 2011)

monty said:


> Happy birthday, Dave! I am sending you brisket and pork vibes from Iowa. Next time I come to Fleetwood I'll bring the real thing


 
'pork vibes'... uke:


----------



## chazmtb (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday. 

Wishing you health, happiness and sharp edges.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 16, 2011)

Many happy returns! (figuratively speaking)


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday my friend. BTW It's all your fault! :tooth::happy2::tooth::happy2::tooth::happy2::hbday:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday, sir.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 16, 2011)

HBD (learning how to text)


----------



## StephanFowler (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy BDay

I hope you have a great day

Stephan


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 16, 2011)

You drunk, yet? :tooth::hula::Beersausage:


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 17, 2011)

happy birthday!


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy (belated) Birthday, Dave! Another year older, but probably 10 years wiser 

Forget about cake -- hope you got a nice forge :wink:


----------

